# Not for breakfast eggs



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

I love working with eggs of all kinds. I do a friendship tree, everyone who visits through the the Holidays chooses an ornament to take home.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

HOW beautiful .. WOW !!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW


----------



## MRSCippy (Oct 9, 2013)

WoW. I wish I can come over to receive one. How precious. Lovely work.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

This one is beautiful, and I bet the others are too. What a great hobby, and gifts to boot.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

You are so talented!


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

what a treat to be your friend and get to visit


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning!!! lucky friends


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

these are so lovely- I love this craft- but I do not have the talent for it - so I admire it even more- hope to see more from you!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

egglady said:


> I love working with eggs of all kinds. I do a friendship tree, everyone who visits through the the Holidays chooses an ornament to take home.


Faberge!

Madkiwi


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I notice that you are in hiding..I was going to come over...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Beautiful! I notice that you are in hiding..I was going to come over...


Me too! Can you imagine seeing a whole tree of these?


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm new to this and not sure how to get out of hiding. Would love you to come by.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

My goodness how beautiful, well done & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your work is outstanding and awesome!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

on my, that is so beautiful!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW - that egg is incredible.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too! Can you imagine seeing a whole tree of these?


I agree!!!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Outstanding works of art.


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

gorgeous


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a nice idea! Very pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just amazing. Your skills are a treasure.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Need directions to your home, those eggs are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful. It's so nice to see other crafts. Thank you.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

My first question is, where do you live???? The egg ornament is stunning.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

The one pictured is just beautiful. Can you post some more pics? Do you use real eggs or man-made?


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I think these would be a sell out her on KP or on Etsy.

I would be your first customer.


----------



## cedeer (Nov 15, 2013)

That is gorgeous! And, too cool!


----------



## Mado (Mar 16, 2012)

You are very talented! You should show how to make this on YouTube


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gorgeous - I'm booking a plane right now to your house


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Bob, 
I use real eggs, the one I posted is a large goose egg. I also do rhea, emu and ostrich eggs. This is my daytime hobby when the light is better, I do my knitting and crochet in the evening. Thanks for your intrest in my project.
Egglady


----------



## cedeer (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to know how? How do they not break? How can such fine detail be done, and the shell not break?


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Go to your profile. Tell where you are from in proper space. State or country is enough but town can be included.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I guess we should all just meet for tea and admire your beautiful eggs! My niece has 23 trees at Christmas, 3 stay up all year in different rooms and I bet she would drool over a full tree of those! The last one she decorated is all straw decorations and we found many of those in Czech . You are a true artist!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

How do I wangle an invitation? I'll bring cookies and wine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, looks like a road trip coming up, cannot wait to see where you are from. Please do not let it be out of North America!! Seriously, I have seen many eggs at all the shows I do and yours are first class!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## MRSCippy (Oct 9, 2013)

WestLAmum said:


> How do I wangle an invitation? I'll bring cookies and wine.


I'll bring the yokes ;-)


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like we're neighbors.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How beautiful! Wish I was your friend...


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Your work is beautiful and your friends are very lucky...WOW


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I will bring whatever you want!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

WOW! So beautiful.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! What a fantastic gift.


----------

